# Animacion sobre explicación del funcionamiento del protocolo USB



## eugenio (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola a todos:
Soy  nuevo en el mundo del control de dispositivos a través del puerto USB. 
Existen videos de animaciones que explican el funcionamiento del protocolo IP a nivel de paquetes (ver animación en http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muh9u_F5oeg ).
Alguien de ustedes sabe si existe un video similar que explique el funcionamiento del protocolo USB, o si existe alguna manera más fácil de entenderlo  sin tener que leer las más de 600 hojas de la especificación USB2.0? Cualquier comentario será agradecido.


----------



## JanO_o (Oct 20, 2009)

cualquier información que tengas que sea facil de entender pero tan vana como la del video acerca de los protocolos IP...

no te servirá para trabajar con el usb.
a diferencia de leer las 600 hojas que mencionas, ahi la información es mucho más completa y seguro con eso ya podrás entablar una comunicación con el PC. no sea flojo, dedicacion y paciencia, despues no te serán tan dificiles de entender cuando agarres practica.

saludos


----------



## esteban franco (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola Jan 

soy alguien interesado en leer las 600 hojas y entender bien el tema, el problema es que no las encuentro las tales 600 hojas, por favor si tenes alguna información relacionada con esto me la podrias poner enviar en un link. la estoy buscando por todos lados.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

tambien pido una copia de las 600 hojas, la verdad es que la computacion me cae mal pero siempre me ha intrigado el funcionamiento del protocolo usb asi que si me dan información no la niego, la agradesco


----------



## Vick (Nov 1, 2009)

Bueno... si quieren leer, acá esta la especificación para USB 2.0 y USB 3.0:

http://www.usb.org/developers/docs

Suerte, y cuando lo entiendan nos lo explican acá en el foro porfa...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2009)

demonios!!! sabia que debi haber puesto atensión en mis clases de ingles, aver que entiendo muchas gracias


----------

